# Just built my first computer, and it wont turn on?



## alexjb

Hi I just finished putting all the wires in and parts, and went to plug it in but it wont turn on?

Please help me


----------



## wolfeking

Couple of things to try. 

1. Did you install the standoffs between the motherboard and case? 

2. All power connections are in? If you miss your 8 pin EPS, you will not boot. Same to the 24 pin ATX. 

3. Did you turn the power switch to on, on the PSU? That will cause a no boot. 

4. Reseat RAM. 

5. Reset BIOS. There is a pin for that. Look in the motherboard manual for that. 

6. reseat CPU. 

7. Pull board and make sure you only installed standoffs where they are needed. If you have more than is needed installed, it will short and not boot. 

8. Paperclip test the Power Supply. Google it, it is easy to do. 

9. Give up and take it to a shop.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> Couple of things to try.
> 
> 1. Did you install the standoffs between the motherboard and case?
> 
> 2. All power connections are in? If you miss your 8 pin EPS, you will not boot. Same to the 24 pin ATX.
> 
> 3. Did you turn the power switch to on, on the PSU? That will cause a no boot.
> 
> 4. Reseat RAM.
> 
> 5. Reset BIOS. There is a pin for that. Look in the motherboard manual for that.
> 
> 6. reseat CPU.
> 
> 7. Pull board and make sure you only installed standoffs where they are needed. If you have more than is needed installed, it will short and not boot.
> 
> 8. Paperclip test the Power Supply. Google it, it is easy to do.
> 
> 9. Give up and take it to a shop.



thank you  I'll give these steps a try, I really want to get this thing working


----------



## wolfeking

I just though of another test too. Look at the wires for the front panel and make sure that they are attached right.  I have done that wrong before. my reset button did not work for a week or more because I attached it backwards.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> I just though of another test too. Look at the wires for the front panel and make sure that they are attached right.  I have done that wrong before. my reset button did not work for a week or more because I attached it backwards.



I am really unsure about these wires coming from the front panel, there's some things coming out of there saying Power led + and - and Power SW and I've put the one's with an arrow in the +

But it also says FP PWR/SLP twice and I have no lead for this?

Also, I cannot find the place to connect it on the motherboard, I had them in JCOM1

thanks


----------



## wolfeking

That is why it is not starting.  JCOM1 is for a serial port. Those are ancient ports. 

What motherboard do you have specifically?


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> That is why it is not starting.  JCOM1 is for a serial port. Those are ancient ports.
> 
> What motherboard do you have specifically?



Thats good news  thank you  it's this one 

MSI Z77A-G43 - LGA1155 INTEL Z77 4*DDR3 GBE LAN 4* USB3.0 ATX MOTHERBOARD

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280966342...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1285wt_1139

thanks  I've spent ages looking through youtube for video tutorials on this motherboard but have had no luck, and I have one massive head ache just want to get this thing working before bed


----------



## wolfeking

They go in the JFP1 port using the pattern shown below.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> They go in the JFP1 port using the pattern shown below.



thank you so much  I'll give them a go


----------



## alexjb

Yay!! Thanks its on!


----------



## alexjb

Uhoh it's turning on, making a rev noise with the fan and turning back off? 

and it keeps turning on/off automatically


----------



## wolfeking

MSI are officially arseholes.  No Bebug LED.  

Okay, Reseat RAM, and check that all power leads are attached.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> MSI are officially arseholes.  No Bebug LED.
> 
> Okay, Reseat RAM, and check that all power leads are attached.



thanks  there is a 4 pin connector spare from my OCZ 600w PSU but I have got an 8 pin in the motherboard, I am wondering if it's that?

I'll try reseating the RAM, thanks


----------



## wolfeking

No. The 4 pin is for P4 adapters. It is just like the floppy plug that is on your MOLEX lead.  

As long as your EPS lead is plugged in, you are fine.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> No. The 4 pin is for P4 adapters. It is just like the floppy plug that is on your MOLEX lead.
> 
> As long as your EPS lead is plugged in, you are fine.



thanks, I've tried the RAM but it's still not powering up, I have not used any Molex leads in the build at all as I couldn't see if they went anywhere, maybe this is why?


----------



## wolfeking

no. They go to IDE hard drives, Water pumps, Fans (when not attached to the motherboard) and several other add ons. 

Reset the bios.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> no. They go to IDE hard drives, Water pumps, Fans (when not attached to the motherboard) and several other add ons.
> 
> Reset the bios.



thanks, how do you reset the bios without power please? thanks


----------



## alexjb

I have used 10 stand offs in total, I am not sure if that is the right amount?


----------



## johnb35

Did you use the brass standoffs between the motherboard and case?


----------



## johnb35

alexjb said:


> I have used 10 stand offs in total, I am not sure if that is the right amount?



That board requires 9 and in the right places.  Only put them where the starred holes are in the motherboard.


----------



## wolfeking

look in the manual on page 1-30. 

Or you can take the battery out, disconnect the power supply from the wall (the power lead to the wall plug) and push the power on button several times to drain all power. Then reverse the process to assemble everything.  I would suggest the jumper first though.


----------



## alexjb

johnb35 said:


> That board requires 9 and in the right places.  Only put them where the starred holes are in the motherboard.



oh ok thanks john, I guess I have to take it all back apart? Could you help me to find the correct 9 please I got very confused, thanks


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> look in the manual on page 1-30.
> 
> Or you can take the battery out, disconnect the power supply from the wall (the power lead to the wall plug) and push the power on button several times to drain all power. Then reverse the process to assemble everything.  I would suggest the jumper first though.



shoot so it's going to be full of static electricity now? I cannot just take it all apart? thanks


----------



## johnb35

alexjb said:


> oh ok thanks john, I guess I have to take it all back apart? Could you help me to find the correct 9 please I got very confused, thanks



Don't do anything to the bios until you fix the stand offs.  I'll post a picture of where they are supposed to go.  Give me a minute to create it.  Touch any metal on your case to discharge yourself and then remove the motherboard.


----------



## alexjb

johnb35 said:


> Don't do anything to the bios until you fix the stand offs.  I'll post a picture of where they are supposed to go.  Give me a minute to create it.  Touch any metal on your case to discharge yourself and then remove the motherboard.



thank you so much  I just noticed it was actually 11 I had put in there, I got very confused as it said A or B and there was parts saying AB and I wasn't sure which one's went where, thanks  nothing worse than a headache and bad lighting, I have to use a torch and that's making it worse lol


----------



## johnb35

alexjb said:


> thank you so much  I just noticed it was actually 11 I had put in there, I got very confused as it said A or B and there was parts saying AB and I wasn't sure which one's went where, thanks  nothing worse than a headache and bad lighting, I have to use a torch and that's making it worse lol



A torch??  As in a flame?  Get rid of it and use a flashlight or go to a well lighted area.  If you used 11 then most likely you are grounding out the board to the case.  Here is a picture of where the standoffs go.  Just watch out though, some cases have raised spots in place of standoffs so you don't need an extra stand off there.  Not sure on your case though.  Only put standoffs under the holes that are circled in red.


----------



## wolfeking

johnb35 said:


> A torch??


As in flashlight. That is what the brits call them.


----------



## alexjb

johnb35 said:


> A torch??  As in a flame?  Get rid of it and use a flashlight or go to a well lighted area.  If you used 11 then most likely you are grounding out the board to the case.  Here is a picture of where the standoffs go.  Just watch out though, some cases have raised spots in place of standoffs so you don't need an extra stand off there.  Not sure on your case though.  Only put standoffs under the holes that are circled in red.



thanks!  haha nooo not a flame, a flashlight  maybe they are called differently over here, thank you so much for this diagram, the case I am using is fractal Design R3  thank you so much


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> As in flashlight. That is what the brits call them.



we do  not sure why though, lol


----------



## alexjb

Hmmm, this is strange, I've taken out the motherboard and put it in correctly now (thank you  ) and put all the cables back as they were, removed RAM and placed it back in, but now it wont turn back on at all? before it was turning on every 5 seconds then shutting down but now it wont even turn on?


----------



## FuryRosewood

are your power switch connections correctly installed?


----------



## alexjb

FuryRosewood said:


> are your power switch connections correctly installed?



I think so, they are in the same place as I had them before taking the motherboard back off, thanks


----------



## alexjb

hmmm this is strange, after putting the motherboard together with the correct stand offs and all the cables, it is still powering up turning off for 5 seconds, then powering up turning off for 5 seconds, etc etc?


----------



## alexjb

I dont know what to do


----------



## wolfeking

Did you reset the BIOS?


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> Did you reset the BIOS?



I really need to give that a go, how do I enter a code if the computer is powered off please? I'm really confused about bios  thanks


----------



## wolfeking

You don't enter a code.  You move the jumper, or remove the battery and power and push the on button a couple times then put it back together.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> You don't enter a code.  You move the jumper, or remove the battery and power and push the on button a couple times then put it back together.



thanks  I found a video tutorial and followed that and put the pc back together but it's still not working, just turning on for 5 seconds and making a revving sound, and turning back off for 5 seconds, then turning back on etc, I dont know what to do


----------



## wolfeking

Reseat the CPU.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> Reseat the CPU.



ok thanks, what about the paste tho?


----------



## alexjb

when I put the cpu in it felt hard to push the metal bar down, and it made a crunch noise, maybe thats the prob?


----------



## alexjb

I have reseated the CPU and made sure that it lines up with the arrow, but it still doing the same thing, I notice that when it starts up the Intel fan above the CPU comes on and about a second after spinning the computer shuts down and tries rebooting again and again etc


----------



## wolfeking

That is your issue most likely.  I have never herd any noise when installing the CPU, nor being difficult to push down.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> That is your issue most likely.  I have never herd any noise when installing the CPU, nor being difficult to push down.



the cpu went in fine and simple, but when I put the cover and pulled down the metal leaver it made a noise and was very hard to do push down, but it said on a video tutorial that I was watching that it's very normal


----------



## alexjb

Yes yay woohooooo woooohh its on! I had the ram in the wrong way lol!


----------



## alexjb

Its so dark in my room haha 
thanks everyone!


----------



## wolfeking

It may be normal, but I have never experienced it, and I have installed CPUs in LGA1155 boards at least a dozen times or more.


----------



## alexjb

it's stayed on and sounds good now thanks!  the only problem I have now is that my monitor is receiving no signal from the computer via hdmi?


----------



## wolfeking

That is because you are using HDMI.  Do it right and use DVI or VGA to use your computer.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> That is because you are using HDMI.  Do it right and use DVI or VGA to use your computer.



thanks, but I really want to view 1080p hd on games? can i not do this  thanks


----------



## wolfeking

you can view 1080p HD just fine on VGA and DVI.  DVI and HDMI are the same thing, but DVI does not carry sound.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> you can view 1080p HD just fine on VGA and DVI.  DVI and HDMI are the same thing, but DVI does not carry sound.



thanks, I've tried vga dvi and hdmi and they are all not working? what could this be please? Thanks


----------



## wolfeking

did you plug the 2 6 pin adapters into the graphics card and the power supply? Are they the right way round?  

Also, are you putting the cable on the graphics card or the motherboard headers?


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> did you plug the 2 6 pin adapters into the graphics card and the power supply? Are they the right way round?
> 
> Also, are you putting the cable on the graphics card or the motherboard headers?



I think I must have done it wrong, I placed the graphics card into the motherboard and then it clips in (a blue bracket) and the only wires I have attached to the graphics card is a red lead coming from the power supply with 6 pins and another red lead coming from the power supply with 6 pins and 2 dangling down, I think this is correct? the graphics card did come with some other leads but I am not sure if they are needed for this? thank you


----------



## alexjb

yay I got it working thanks! 

the monitor says EFI Shell version 2.1 [4.653]
Current running mode 1.1.2
map: Cannot find required map name.

Press ESC in 1 seconds to skip startup.nsh, any other key to continue.
Shell> _

What shall I do now please? Insert windows? the problem I got is that my DVD-RW will not open up, the only cable I have connected to the DVD-RW is the Sata cable, is this incorrect? thank you for all your help


----------



## wolfeking

yes, now you install windows.  You need a SATA power cable on the DVD drive also.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> yes, now you install windows.  You need a SATA power cable on the DVD drive also.



thanks  I found it - was in a box I didn't see it  thank you  what shall I do with this menu please? thank you so much for all your help


----------



## wolfeking

press any other key. Enter or Z or F2 for example.


----------



## spirit

Can you show us a pic of the inside of your machine? I've read through the thread and I've seen you had a number of issues regarding RAM and CPUs and stuff. I just want to make sure everything is OK before you do anything else.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Can you show us a pic of the inside of your machine? I've read through the thread and I've seen you had a number of issues regarding RAM and CPUs and stuff. I just want to make sure everything is OK before you do anything else.



sure thanks  it's installing windows at the moment, i think it's okay I'll grab the camera now


----------



## alexjb

I just the url as I've taken lots of photos  sorry the lighting in my room is terrible hopefully the flash will help out, thanks 

if you press next the other photos should load up I hope 

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u453/alexanderjamesbrown1993/CIMG7568_zpsc2108522.jpg

my photobucket account  http://s1068.photobucket.com/albums...?action=view&current=CIMG7568_zpsc2108522.jpg


----------



## spirit

Just gotta say I love the cup o'tea next to the machine in one of the shots! 

Looks to me like you've got it plugged in correctly and I can see in one of the shots Windows 7 is installing.

You need to clear the cables up a bit though once you've made sure it's all working. That will definitely improve your airflow and reduce your temperatures. Looks a bit like a bird's nest inside that case at the moment!


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Just gotta say I love the cup o'tea next to the machine in one of the shots!
> 
> Looks to me like you've got it plugged in correctly and I can see in one of the shots Windows 7 is installing.
> 
> You need to clear the cables up a bit though once you've made sure it's all working. That will definitely improve your airflow and reduce your temperatures. Looks a bit like a bird's nest inside that case at the moment!



It sure does haha! I know I will get around to sorting them cables out, I've been up all night and have one big headache lol  so that can wait  Yeah my mum just made me a cup of tea - I needed that

Yep just installed Windows 7 and also my computer is really quiet which is good news  thank you so much for all your help  going to try and stay up all day today (very tired) but so glad to get this thing working  and I better put my case back on before my rabbit gets the best of it lol! we let her run free around the home all day long and she likes cables lol! so I better put the case on soon


----------



## spirit

Definitely keep your rabbit out of the case! If you can, try to keep her away from the PC all together, it will mean your PC should be cleaner and potentially have less dust and hairs on it/in it (you know what I mean!  )


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Definitely keep your rabbit out of the case! If you can, try to keep her away from the PC all together, it will mean your PC should be cleaner and potentially have less dust and hairs on it/in it (you know what I mean!  )



haha yep good idea!  she is such a clever and friendly rabbit though, she follows me everywhere and loves going in circles around me lol! 

I've installed Windows and this computer is amazing thanks!  the only slight problem I have is the internet, I cannot connect via ethernet to the internet but I am using the same cable to type this on my laptop, I think I need a driver? unless I have not connected the ehternet to the motherboard?

Thank you


----------



## wolfeking

did you use the driver disk to install drivers? If not do that. If you have, then look for the cable out back and plug that in.


----------



## alexjb

it's saying also that hard drive accelerator is not installed? I've put the pny graphics card into the drive and it loads up and I click run, but nothing seems to happen


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> did you use the driver disk to install drivers? If not do that. If you have, then look for the cable out back and plug that in.



thanks, what is the driver disk please? is this the disk that came with my PNY graphics card? thank you so much for all your help too this computer is great!


----------



## wolfeking

can you post a screen shot of that?  I have never herd of that error. But I would be willing to bet that you have not installed any drivers yet.


----------



## spirit

No put the CD which came with your motherboard into the PC, install the drivers off that, then download the latest graphics drivers from NVIDIA.


----------



## wolfeking

alexjb said:


> thanks, what is the driver disk please? is this the disk that came with my PNY graphics card? thank you so much for all your help too this computer is great!


Same idea, but it should have came with the motherboard too.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> No put the CD which came with your motherboard into the PC, install the drivers off that, then download the latest graphics drivers from NVIDIA.



oh of course! I totally forgot about that disk, thank you both! 

(sorry I have had no sleep, I have a good excuse lol!  )


----------



## spirit

Yeah the driver disc you want is the one which came with your motherboard. That'll have the management drivers and internet drivers and stuff on it. Once you've got your internet drivers installed, you can download the latest driver for your 670 from here http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-uk


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> Same idea, but it should have came with the motherboard too.



thank you I have it  was underneath a lot of boxes lol totally forgot about it, thanks


----------



## Tech Wizard

alexjb said:


> thanks, but I really want to view 1080p hd on games? can i not do this  thanks



DVI and HDMI are the same except DVI doesn't use audio only video.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Yeah the driver disc you want is the one which came with your motherboard. That'll have the management drivers and internet drivers and stuff on it. Once you've got your internet drivers installed, you can download the latest driver for your 670 from here http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-uk



thank you for the links and help I'll check it out 

Just wondering, I've gone through settings and running the monitor at highest resolution (its 24 inch monitor) and about an inch or two is wasted as black screen, is there anything that I can do to fully use the screen please? thanks! 

Here's a pic -






also while trying to run the msi disk this has popped up


----------



## alexjb

Tech Wizard said:


> DVI and HDMI are the same except DVI doesn't use audio only video.



thanks  I'm so glad about that as for some reason my HDMI output on pc wont work, but my monitor has built in stereo speakers so I'm hoping I can plug in some audio lead and have sound and hd too with dvi


----------



## spirit

Install all the drivers then download the NVIDIA graphics card driver. You currently don't have a graphics driver installed looking at that, and that is what's making the resolution not go to the highest.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Install all the drivers then download the NVIDIA graphics card driver. You currently don't have a graphics driver installed looking at that, and that is what's making the resolution not go to the highest.



oh that's good news, thank you  the problem I have is that I cannot open up the drivers by running it as it is closing, maybe there's another way too? thank you


----------



## Tech Wizard

alexjb said:


> thanks  I'm so glad about that as for some reason my HDMI output on pc wont work, but my monitor has built in stereo speakers so I'm hoping I can plug in some audio lead and have sound and hd too with dvi



You should get an audio cable with the motherboard and if you use HDMI on a video card it will use the onboard sound on the video card not the sound from you sound card or motherboard unless you have external speakers


----------



## alexjb

and just to add this rat 7 mouse is amazing!


----------



## spirit

alexjb said:


> oh that's good news, thank you  the problem I have is that I cannot open up the drivers by running it as it is closing, maybe there's another way too? thank you



Go into Device Manager, right click on the missing drivers (the ones with a yellow question mark next to them), go to Update Driver Software and tell it to look for the drivers on the CD.

Go to go now.


----------



## alexjb

Tech Wizard said:


> You should get an audio cable with the motherboard and if you use HDMI on a video card it will use the onboard sound on the video card not the sound from you sound card or motherboard unless you have external speakers



oh I see, thank you  I think it came with an audio cable, I better check


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Go into Device Manager, right click on the missing drivers (the ones with a yellow question mark next to them), go to Update Driver Software and tell it to look for the drivers on the CD.
> 
> Go to go now.



ok thank you so much! I'll give it a go  okay see you later, thank you so much for all your help


----------



## alexjb

uhoh, I clicked on the ethernet and pressed find drivers from the CD, and it found them, but it says that it had problems trying to install the drivers from the CD "Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device. Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it. Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller

every driver installed correctly apart from the ethernet controller and SM Bus controller


----------



## Tech Wizard

Click on start and in the search box type device manager and hit enter, in device manager click on network controllers to expand, select the realtek controller and then right click, from the popup list select uninstall, reboot, upon reboot windows should rediscover and install/configure the controller.


----------



## alexjb

Tech Wizard said:


> Click on start and in the search box type device manager and hit enter, in device manager click on network controllers to expand, select the realtek controller and then right click, from the popup list select uninstall, reboot, upon reboot windows should rediscover and install/configure the controller.



thank you  I have had a quick look through the device manager but I cannot seem to find network controller, I have expanded everything but it doesn't seem to be there, what shall I do please? I just need to install ethernet and SM Bus controller and I'm good to go  thank you


----------



## Tech Wizard

Only thing I could suggest to do is restart your computer or if still doesn't come up just reinstall windows.
Unless anyone else knows what to do.


----------



## alexjb

Tech Wizard said:


> Only thing I could suggest to do is restart your computer or if still doesn't come up just reinstall windows.
> Unless anyone else knows what to do.



thank you good idea!  I'll try this out, thanks!


----------



## alexjb

alexjb said:


> thank you good idea!  I'll try this out, thanks!



hmm this is odd, it's still having the same problem  maybe I need to install the ethernet somehow?


----------



## Tech Wizard

Did you restart your computer or reinstall windows?


----------



## alexjb

Tech Wizard said:


> Did you restart your computer or reinstall windows?



I've tried restarting the computer thanks but the same issue is arising, how do I re install Windows please?


----------



## Tech Wizard

Just turn off your computer put your windows 7 disk in the cd drive then turn your computer back on and watch for the boot with cd press any key when this happens and it should start up and run through the installation process when you get to the part where you manage which drive its installing to erase everything on the drive and reinstall it on the clean drive.
After that everything should be fine. Unless you have plugged anything wrong or you LAN is malfunctioning. Then you'll need to buy a new LAN card.


----------



## alexjb

Tech Wizard said:


> Just turn off your computer put your windows 7 disk in the cd drive then turn your computer back on and watch for the boot with cd press any key when this happens and it should start up and run through the installation process when you get to the part where you manage which drive its installing to erase everything on the drive and reinstall it on the clean drive.
> After that everything should be fine. Unless you have plugged anything wrong or you LAN is malfunctioning. Then you'll need to buy a new LAN card.



thank you I'll try this out  what does the lan plug into though?


----------



## Tech Wizard

LAN is built into the motherboard I'm not sure if it has it's own connectors though you might have to check your motherboard manual for that.


----------



## spirit

alexjb said:


> uhoh, I clicked on the ethernet and pressed find drivers from the CD, and it found them, but it says that it had problems trying to install the drivers from the CD "Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device. Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it. Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
> 
> every driver installed correctly apart from the ethernet controller and SM Bus controller



It may have actually installed successfully. I sometimes get the same error when installing my ethernet drivers. Just try going on the internet and see if it will let you connect.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> It may have actually installed successfully. I sometimes get the same error when installing my ethernet drivers. Just try going on the internet and see if it will let you connect.



Hi, I cannot get it working and internet explorer will not open up it just doesn't work, I really don't know what to do


----------



## johnb35

Look in device manager under network adapters and tell me what's listed.  Are there any yellow question marks next to any entries in device manager?  If so, please list them.  Do not install drivers manually.  The motherboard cd will do that automatically once you start the utility.  Then download the latest video card driver from the makers website, AMD or nvidia depending which card you have.


----------



## alexjb

johnb35 said:


> Look in device manager under network adapters and tell me what's listed.  Are there any yellow question marks next to any entries in device manager?  If so, please list them.  Do not install drivers manually.  The motherboard cd will do that automatically once you start the utility.  Then download the latest video card driver from the makers website, AMD or nvidia depending which card you have.



Hi John, in device manager under other devices -> Ethernet Controller and SM Bus Controller both have yellow(!) signs next to them, and I right click on them and press update driver but it is not working, and I cannot run the MSI disk as it says that it has stopped working everytime I try to load it up, I've also downloaded the latest drivers for the motherboard from MSI's website and installed the drivers to a memory stick and inserted it into my computer, but I am unsure what to do now, I've searched for updates in the memory stick and its still having the same problem  thanks


----------



## spirit

Right click on the device, go to Update Driver






Say you want to browse for driver software






Find the driver files you downloaded (if they were ZIP files when they were downloaded you need to extract them)






Click OK and then Next and it will install the software.

Repeat process for each missing driver.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Right click on the device, go to Update Driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say you want to browse for driver software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find the driver files you downloaded (if they were ZIP files when they were downloaded you need to extract them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click OK and then Next and it will install the software.
> 
> Repeat process for each missing driver.



Thanks for your help  this is what I have been doing and successfully installed everything apart from the Ethernet controller, now it's installed something and it comes up under device manager as -

Network adapters 
- Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller with a yellow (!) sign? what shall I do? Also when trying to load the sample music it doesn't load up


----------



## spirit

I think something is clearly up here. I'm just going to suggest you reinstall Windows. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> I think something is clearly up here. I'm just going to suggest you reinstall Windows. You have nothing to lose.



Yep I agree, I tried entering the BIOS to re install windows but I cannot seem to work out how to do it  please can you help me out?  thanks


----------



## spirit

Put the Windows DVD into the DVD drive, restart your PC, when it boots up again it should ask if you want to boot off the DVD, you do. So press any key on your keyboard to enter Windows setup and just follow it through. 

You may need to go into the BIOS and change the boot order of the PC. It needs to be CD/DVD then HDD/SSD and disable the third boot device. Consult your motherboard manual for exact instructions.

Wish I could say "pass it over and I'll do it" but that's not an option sadly.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Put the Windows DVD into the DVD drive, restart your PC, when it boots up again it should ask if you want to boot off the DVD, you do. So press any key on your keyboard to enter Windows setup and just follow it through.
> 
> You may need to go into the BIOS and change the boot order of the PC. It needs to be CD/DVD then HDD/SSD and disable the third boot device. Consult your motherboard manual for exact instructions.
> 
> Wish I could say "pass it over and I'll do it" but that's not an option sadly.



thanks  I'll give this a go and that would be so much easier lol! how far away are you from swansea? Lol


----------



## spirit

I'm in Norwich so I'm about 300 miles away.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> I'm in Norwich so I'm about 300 miles away.



oh shoot! 300 miles! that's a long way lol!  My brother has a 2 seater plane but I think it might be a bit too far for it lol


----------



## spirit

alexjb said:


> oh shoot! 300 miles! that's a long way lol!  My brother has a 2 seater plane but I think it might be a bit too far for it lol



Haha mate it's not gonna happen. I'll have to try to help you on here!


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Haha mate it's not gonna happen. I'll have to try to help you on here!



haha yep its a shame im so useless at pc's lol how do I reset windows because I put the windows dvd in and press restart on my computer and it loads up to windows so fast and press log in without asking me anything ? thanks


----------



## alexjb

oh i got it thanks


----------



## spirit

So you've changed your boot order and are now booting off the DVD and reinstalling Windows?


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> So you've changed your boot order and are now booting off the DVD and reinstalling Windows?



yes  do I press install or go down to repair? thanks


----------



## spirit

Install!


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Install!



thanks! ok just pressed it!  good timing because my food is ready lol! 7
Where shall I install Windows?

Disk 0 Partition 1: System Reserved Total Size: 100.0MB, 71.0MB Free Space ,Type - System

Disk 0 Partition 2      Total Size 111.7GB Free Space 89.2GB Type Primary

I only have an OCZ 120 GB SSD installed?

Thank you


----------



## spirit

Haha. 

After the first stage of installation (once it has copied and extracted the files), it will reboot and upon reboot it will probably ask if you want to boot off the CD/DVD again. Do not press anything, just let it boot off it your SSD and continue installation.


----------



## alexjb

Uh oh have I done it correctly?


----------



## spirit

Yes it's all fine. Just don't touch it at all in any way until it asks you to type in a username and password.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Yes it's all fine. Just don't touch it at all in any way until it asks you to type in a username and password.



fantastic thank you!


----------



## spirit

alexjb said:


> fantastic thank you!



No problem. Let me know when it's done, then we can have another go at installing your drivers.


----------



## johnb35

If after reinstalling windows and the motherboard cd still has issues installing the drivers, then let me know.  The drivers from MSI's website should be EXE files and all you do is run them and it automatically installs driver and any needed software.


----------



## alexjb

shall I click use recommended settings or install important updates only or ask me later? or nothing?

Thanks


----------



## alexjb

johnb35 said:


> If after reinstalling windows and the motherboard cd still has issues installing the drivers, then let me know.  The drivers from MSI's website should be EXE files and all you do is run them and it automatically installs driver and any needed software.



thanks john  I hope it works, I will let you know


----------



## spirit

For the time being select Ask Me Later, you can update it all once you've got your drivers installed and working.


----------



## wolfeking

use whatever setting you want.  I personally always use remind me later and set it to get no updates and check for no updates.


----------



## alexjb

wolfeking said:


> use whatever setting you want.  I personally always use remind me later and set it to get no updates and check for no updates.



thank you  I will try this


----------



## alexjb

Okay windows has installed and the screen is all loaded up  what shall I do now ? Insert the MSI disk or the memory stick? or do something else?

Thanks


----------



## spirit

Copy the files off the memory stick and install your drivers. John said they should be EXE files, so just click on them to install, as if you were installing any other program.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Copy the files off the memory stick and install your drivers. John said they should be EXE files, so just click on them to install, as if you were installing any other program.



thank you


----------



## alexjb

Uh oh it's doing the exact same thing 

I cannot see run.exe in some of the files but it says setup


----------



## spirit

The files are called setup.exe? Just run them to install the drivers.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> The files are called setup.exe? Just run them to install the drivers.



for some reason it only says setup I'll take a pic


----------



## spirit

Yeah the file extensions are hidden by the default so it will only appear to be called 'setup'. Just click on the file to launch the setup and it should be fine.


----------



## johnb35

Yes, setup is the install file.


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> Yeah the file extensions are hidden by the default so it will only appear to be called 'setup'. Just click on the file to launch the setup and it should be fine.



ok thank you  I've taken a photo of everything on the usb if you wanna check them out  then I'll try running setup 

http://s1068.photobucket.com/albums/u453/alexanderjamesbrown1993/


----------



## spirit

Looks like Setup is the file you want to run.


----------



## alexjb

what is going on?


----------



## johnb35

Run the motherboard cd and see if it works.


----------



## spirit

Do you have 32- or 64-bit Windows? Try the board CD.


----------



## alexjb

johnb35 said:


> Run the motherboard cd and see if it works.



thanks I'll give it a go


----------



## alexjb

johnb35 said:


> Run the motherboard cd and see if it works.[/QUOTE
> 
> yay it loaded up the cd!


----------



## johnb35

Then run the driver install from there, its much easier and will do it for you automatically.


----------



## alexjb

Yayyyyyyyyayayayayayayayay!!!! It's working woooh! Thank you everyone from me and my brother we are so happy!


----------



## spirit

Excellent! Now you need to download and install the driver for your 670 I think.


----------



## johnb35

Congrats.  I was getting worried I was gonna have to fly to the UK to get you straightened out.  lol


----------



## spirit

johnb35 said:


> Congrats.  I was getting worried I was gonna have to fly to the UK to get you straightened out.  lol



Haha or I'd have to take a drive out to Swansea!


----------



## johnb35

spirit said:


> Excellent! Now you need to download and install the driver for your 670 I think.



Which he would get here.

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/48847


----------



## alexjb

johnb35 said:


> Which he would get here.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/48847



thank you so much!  I forgot to install this driver, thanks 

Thank you all so so so so much for all of your help!  Me and my brother are going to play some games and then go to sleep, thank you so much for all your help!  see you tomorrow


----------



## alexjb

I would of been willing to pay for the flight or drive here too lol! so glad to get this thing working thank you all so much     thanks!


----------



## spirit

No problem at all! Any time! Enjoy your PC!


----------



## alexjb

spirit said:


> No problem at all! Any time! Enjoy your PC!



I am!    thank you! I've got the sound sorted out too now  thank you so much


----------

